# Sharing these two Philas



## TrashPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

World Famous Evan drug stores.
Love the eye embossed and the cursive.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 12, 2020)

Awesome.


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 16, 2020)

Those are super nice Rx bottles! They've got a lot going for them! thanks for sharing!
~Fred


----------



## sandchip (Apr 18, 2020)

Rich color on those beauties.


----------

